# was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???



## Carpital (3. Dezember 2008)

hallo

wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß was seelachs bzw alaska seelachs is.
hab mich da mal bei wiki schlau gamcht. 
da hieß unter dem thema köhler dass es kabeljau wäre und dies seelachs wäre.
kabeljau wäre dorschartig und somit auch dorsch = seelachs?!
bei pollack steht dass der als alaska-seelachs gehandelt wird.


|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

weiß da wer bescheid???


----------



## ArmeWurst (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Ich hab da nur irgendwas im Kopf...kann es gerade nicht belegen^^

franke beschreibt es richtig 

jetzt sind wie alle schlauer, danke


----------



## franke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Seelachs ist der Köhler. Der Name passt ganz gut, weil er oben sehr dunkel ist.
Der Pollack ist ihm sehr ähnlich, aber er schimmert an den Seiten eher gelblich.

In Frankreich sind die Namen noch passender:
Köhler - lieu noir (noir =schwarz) 
Pollack - lieu jaune (jaune = gelb)


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Dorsch ist der junge Kabeljau


----------



## franke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Da ist mir doch gerade die ArmeWurst dazwischengeraten, solange ich geschrieben habe.
Also noch ein Kommentar:
Dorsch und Kabeljau sind das gleiche, manche machen da einen Unterschied im Alter.
Dorsch, Seelachs, Pollack, Leng, ... sind unterschiedliche Arten. Gemeinsam haben sie nur, dass sie zur Familie der dorschartigen gehören. Bis auf die Trüsche (Quappe) leben die alle im Salzwasser.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

bei welchem wiki hast du dich denn schlau gemacht? bei wikipedia steht unt köhler nichts von kabeljau in bezug auf den köhler selbst, sondern nur, daß der köhler zur familie der dorschartigen gehört und das der bedeutenste der dorschfamilie der kabeljau ist, das heißt doch noch lange nicht köhler= kabeljau


----------



## franke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Hi Martin#h, auch noch am PC?
Jetzt bist Du mir dazwischengerutscht. Ich schreib einfach zu langsam.


Gruß
Walter


----------



## franke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> bei welchem wiki hast du dich denn schlau gemacht? bei wikipedia steht unt köhler nichts von kabeljau in bezug auf den köhler selbst, sondern nur, daß der köhler zur familie der dorschartigen gehört und das der bedeutenste der dorschfamilie der kabeljau ist, das heißt doch noch lange nicht köhler= kabeljau



erst mal genau lesen!
da steht Kabeljau = Dorsch und nicht Köhler = Kabeljau.
Im nächsten Satz stehts auch noch mal deutlicher.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

gib bei wikipedia mal dorsche ein, da findest du viel zu den verschiedenen arten der dorschartigen und über mißverständliche bezeichnungen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



franke schrieb:


> erst mal genau lesen!
> da steht Kabeljau = Dorsch und nicht Köhler = Kabeljau.
> Im nächsten Satz stehts auch noch mal deutlicher.


zitat: "da hieß unter dem thema köhler dass es kabeljau wäre und dies seelachs wäre."


----------



## franke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> zitat: "da hieß unter dem thema köhler dass es kabeljau wäre und dies seelachs wäre."



wo steht das? Im Wiki? Dort kann auch mal was falsches stehen. Es darf aber jeder verbessern (ist schließlich das Prinzip von Wiki), und wenn du dort irgendwo gefunden hast, dass Köhler und Kabeljau das gleiche sind, kannst Du es richtigstellen.


----------



## leopard_afrika (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

ich habe das nicht gefunden, es ist ein zitat aus dem erstposting und so steht es eben nicht bei wikipedia


----------



## franke (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

ach so. jetzt wo ich hochscrolle, seh ich es auch.

Da muss ich mal zu mir selbst sagen: wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Wollebre (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

scheint wohl ein Problem bei der Ausbildung zur Sportfischerprüfung zu sein. Wird da heute überhaupt etwas über Meeresfische gelehrt? Als ich vor 42 Jahre mit dem Sportfischen angefangen bin, musste ich feststellen, dass nicht eine einzige Frage über Meeresfische dabei war. Da ich nur Meeresangeln betreibe, habe ich den Kurs dann verlassen und kann bis heute darauf bestens verzichten. Bin jetzt im zarten Alter von knapp 62 Jahre.
Grüße Euch alle die viel Unsinn lernen (müssen). Warum Unsinn, sost wären hier und in anderen Threads nicht soviele Fragen.


----------



## Skillz (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Der Name Seelachs wurde von captian iglo erfunden, für marketing-strategien...es hört sich einfac toller an als dorsch


----------



## ollidi (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Ich mache es mal einfach:

*Bezeichnung unter Anglern > Verkaufsname*
Dorsch > Kabeljau
Köhler > Seelachs
Pollack > Alaska-Seelachs


----------



## MefoProf (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Moin,

ich hab bisher schon Seehecht, Dorsch, Pollack, Köhler und wahrscheilich auch Wittlinge als Seelachs geniessen dürfen. Das wird von der Industrie anscheinend nicht allzu eng gesehen .

#h


----------



## donlotis (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Dorsch und Kabeljau ist ein und derselbe Fisch. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man ihn in der Ostsee Dorsch nennt und in der Nordsee/Atlantik Kabeljau.


Gruß donlotis


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich hab bisher schon Seehecht, Dorsch, Pollack, Köhler und wahrscheilich auch Wittlinge als Seelachs geniessen dürfen. Das wird von der Industrie anscheinend nicht allzu eng gesehen .
> 
> #h


 
In Fischstäbchen ist offiziell "Seelachs" enthalten, allerdings steht im Kleingedruckten dass der Inhalt je nach Fanggebiet abweichen kann. Da wird auch mal der Seehecht zum Seelachs. |rolleyes
Eigentlich ist mit Seelachs natürlich ausschließlich der Pollack gemeint.


----------



## dtnorway (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist mit Seelachs natürlich ausschließlich der Pollack gemeint.



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das ist mir Neu!#d


----------



## dtnorway (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Hier mal drei Links zum Unterscheiden.

*Pollack

Alaska Seelachs

Seelachs*

Man beachte die Lebensräume!    #6


----------



## Ollek (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



Carpital schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand weiß was seelachs bzw alaska seelachs is.
> hab mich da mal bei wiki schlau gamcht.
> ...






Alaska Seelachs (Theragra chalcogramma) ist eine eigenständige Art die nur im Nordpazifik vorkommt und auch nichts mit dem allseits bekannten Pollak (Pollachius Pollachius) zu tun hat auch wenn man ihn ebenfalls regional Pollak nennt.

Der Alaska Seelachs gehört lt. Greenpeace zu den stark gefährdeten Fischen weshalb man beim Kauf darauf achten sollte eben nicht den "Alaska" zu kaufen.

Er hat nichts ausser die Dorschartigkeit ansich mit dem allgemein bekannten Seelachs zu tun.

PS.ups jetzt war jemand schneller mit den Links....


----------



## dtnorway (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

Ollek macht ja nix. Doppelt hält besser und man hofft das jetzt alles geklärt ist.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*



donlotis schrieb:


> Dorsch und Kabeljau ist ein und derselbe Fisch. Ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass man ihn in der Ostsee Dorsch nennt und in der Nordsee/Atlantik Kabeljau.
> 
> 
> Gruß donlotis




Moin don,

ist fast richtig, der junge, nicht geschlechtsreife Kabeljau wird Dorsch genannt, wobei es sich wohl in der Ostsee eingebürgert hat, generell zum Kabeljau "Dorsch" zu sagen....

siehe auch hier....

Gruß
Martin


----------



## hedewe (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: was ist seelachs?? pollack?dorsch? kabeljau???oder alle???*

*Kabeljau* und *Dorsch* sind unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen für dieselbe Fischart (_Gadus morhua_) aus der Familie der Dorsche. Beim *Dorsch* handelt es sich um den noch nicht geschlechtsreifen *Kabeljau*. Sobald er geschlechtsreif wird, nennt man ihn *Kabeljau*. Die in der Ostsee lebenden Stämme werden alle *Dorsch* genannt, im südlichen Bereich auch Pomuchel und Pomuchelskopf. Im Nordseeanrainerstaat Norwegen heißt der in Küstennähe lebende Fisch _torsk_, der hochseebewohnende Fisch wird *Skrei* genannt. In den Niederlanden wird er _kabeljauw_, in England wird er _Cod_ genannt.


----------

